
SQL Server 2017 on Windows Linux and Docker is now generally available - el_duderino
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2017/10/02/sql-server-2017-on-windows-linux-and-docker-is-now-generally-available/
======
he0001
"Windows Linux" my eyes hurt... And now Microsoft bury windows desktop/server
and take the full step and use Linux as the kernel!

